# Nürnberg (woher genau)



## D-BOX (8. April 2007)

hi 
mich würde mal interesiren woher ihr genau aus nürnberg kommt.
also ich komme aus ziegelstein.

mfg d-box


----------



## DABAIKA (8. April 2007)

aaaalso gut weil du so nett gefragt hast:

gartenghettocity 

direkt am alten kanal,ca.1.5-2min bist mitm bike im wald und in 5min am schuttberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (8. April 2007)

so ich auch mal komme aus Zabo ... vor mir erstreckt sich die unendliche weite des Reichswaldes mit samt den ganzen Locations  


C Ya


----------



## Iller (8. April 2007)

Ich bin aus Fischbach und hab auch genug Wald um mich rum


----------



## Fonz! (8. April 2007)

Bin öfters mal Fischbach ... tour da immer bissi rum auch Richtung Brunn usw.
wo Früher der Waldspielplatz war sind jetzt auch ein paar Hügel usw.


----------



## Iller (8. April 2007)

Na da kann man sich ja mal treffen 
Bekomm mein Bike aber leider erst nächsten Monat fertig


----------



## Fonz! (8. April 2007)

Meine NS Bitch ist auch erst so um den 17.04 rum fertig *heul* habe alle Parts hier rumstehen um mein 2Danger HDS 70 umzubasteln aber mein Fahrrad Dealer um die Ecke hat erst so spät einen Termin frei! (Ostern ... schöne Wetter ... usw. da rennen die Ihm die Bude ein).



Grüße


----------



## Iller (8. April 2007)

Na du hast wenigstens schon alles mir fehlt noch die Gabel :-(

Wegen dem Spielplatz meinst du den in Brunn am Waldrand Richtung Leinburg?
Könnte mir denken das der ehemalige Abenteuerspielplatz an der Landstraße zwischen Fischbach und Brunn auch gut zum Biken ist.
Jedenfalls so wie ich den in Erinnerung habe (viele große Sandsteine)


----------



## Altitude (9. April 2007)

Fädd Kalbsiedlung


----------



## romen52791 (11. April 2007)

moin 

also komme a aus ziegelstein.

gell tobi^^

mfg steffen


----------



## DaHype (8. Mai 2007)

Thon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romen52791 (8. Mai 2007)

thon aus der gegend komm ich auch bzw bin ich aufgewachsen kennst du lohe??


----------



## Würfelbecher (8. Mai 2007)

Winkelhaid bei Altdorf


----------



## Beerchen (8. Mai 2007)

Wöhrd (genauer gesagt Gärten bei Wöhrd)


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Mai 2007)

auch Wöhrd


----------



## norman68 (8. Mai 2007)

Wendelstein

Ciao Norman


----------



## h34d (8. Mai 2007)

Langenzenn (gut ist eher Fürth)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostroketomsi (10. Mai 2007)

hallo gemeinde,

ich bin aus zabooo, 3 minuten vom tiergarten wech. 2,5 minuten von der todesbahn wech. 

wann fahrt ihr denn so? gibts nen fixen treffpunkt?

gruß

tommes


----------



## Fonz! (10. Mai 2007)

Fahren ist gut ... bei mir ab nächster Woche wenn mein neuer Laufradsatz dran ist und das Wetter mitspielt  


C Ya


----------



## romen52791 (11. Mai 2007)

bei mir wenn ich geld für einen neuen laufrad satz habe da meine felge hinten richtig im sack ist.

mfg steffen


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß meinen Stadteil nicht genau. Sowas. Ich glaube es ist Steinbühl.


----------



## Riddick (12. Mai 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß meinen Stadteil nicht genau.


*Bikini Bottom*


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Mai 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> *Bikini Bottom*


----------



## klaro (13. Mai 2007)

Sersn,

komm aus der Gartenstadt.

Ciao.


----------

